# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Ozito jack hammer

## hardwoodjoint

Ozzy Ozito has passed away. 
The $90 jack hammer finally gave in on Saturday, after demolishing a brick letter box.
I bought him for Roslyn a few years ago so she could jack hammer the slate tiles in the bathroom she hated.
Then we dug up rocks and split rocks in the garden; then cut a hole in the concrete slab in the laundry for a waste pipe for a WC pan.
Sadly his motor smoked then the chuck chucked it in and fell apart. 
Not bad for $90's worth of cheap s***t. 
Tony in sunny Dapto :Smilie:

----------


## Pulse

Yeah, my dynalink died today too. It was the series before the ozito, $70 in 2003, drilling 100mm holes in concrete proved to much for it. :Frown: 
Years of tireless service though. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## autogenous

Have GMC ceased trading?

----------


## lbg

> Have GMC ceased trading?

  Yes. You can still pickup some of their stuff from the likes of Dahlsens (who bought in bulk when they shut down). Warranties are apparently still honoured, but without repair, just cash back.

----------


## renov8or

Hey Tony, is your Ozito still under 3 year replacement warranty, you would not be the first to get all their work done and then have it replaced with a new one at the end ..........hope Bunnings are not reading this. Buy hey, thats why people take a chance on Ozito, good warranty.

----------


## hardwoodjoint

Sadly the Ozito was more than 3 years old and I don't have the receipt. 
But Bunnies are still selling them and I'm going to buy another.
Cheers
Tony

----------


## renov8or

Gave in and bought the Ozito 850W hammer drill today. Had already manually removed 70% of the tiles in the bathroom but digging up the last .5m of floor tiles and tile bed (the thickest end of the tile bed) I gave in. It was not so much what I was working on (the main bathroom floor) but the future removal of tiles and screed in the shower when half the room would have been tiled by then - living in during reno (remove shower after bath installed). I figured it was too risky to have debris flying everywhere digging everything up with hammer and chisel. 
Bugger, I wish I had bought the hammer drill initially. Tore up the rest of the floor in no time. Had doubts initially as I thought it did not have enough power but after digging up the tiles first then digging up the tile bed instead of all at once did the trick. 
The supplied blade was blunt after just .5m so I assume all included attachments are el chepo metal. 
I could have sworn the motor casing was metal in earlier models when I first looked at them about 6 months ago - now plastic. 
Nearly had a warranty claim before I got to checkout! Picked up a box by the case handle and twisted in my hand to read other side of box and the handle snapped causing the rest of the box to crash to the floor almost taking out a Bunnings female staff member. Picked up another and looked inside to find it leaking oil/grease badly - I was told they often over fill grease. Third attempt I took to cashier. 
I figured I would pay $30 half day and $40 full day to hire similar drill so $89 to buy versus $60 to hire x2 and I have it for further use. One more half day use and it has paid for itself.  :Smilie:

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
Icon (Mitre 10 in NSW) also make one.  
I have given mine a beating and it still goes OK. Only issue is that the selector knob on top tends to come loose. I put Loctite on the little nut to keep it in place. 
Cheers

----------


## Bloss

Got one myself, but courtesy of some poor buggers in a Chinese sweatshop though .  .  .

----------


## renov8or

Just realised yesterday when walking through another Bunnings that the Ozito 850w I bought is a new model - hence why it seemed dearer than I remebered and did not have any metal in the outside case as I seemed to remember. Did nor realise at first and quizzed a staff member about same price between stores. I pulled out my receipt and showed her - then she pointed out it was a different 850W model. What ...2 models  :Confused: . I came home and rang the nearest Bunnings warehouse hoping to speak to the knowledgeable guy I had spoken to at length in the store before - got him first go luckily. Apparently the original 550 model has been discontinued and withdrawn very recently, the only one they sold now was the new 850 model. He was a little bewildered and not aware of the reason, differences, benefits ...the old model was tried and reliable. But to throw a spanner in the works he said that in the last couple of days (while away sick) Bunnings had introduced another brand of the same drill which looks to be exactly the same as the old Ozito, just different colour on a piece of plastic. Warranty is 12 repair V replacement with Ozito. Cant remember the brand of this new one but it sells for $69. Old model Ozito sold for $79 and new Ozito $89. 
Difference in new Ozito is all plastic case - but better looking and streamlined, top knob moved to side. I don't know if this would be more comfortable to hold - a point mentioned previously as an issue with old one. Different carrying case. BPM on hammer is reduced to 3000 from 3200.  I did not have any trouble with the chisel rotating when using to chip tiles/screed up so don't know if this is an improvement or the person who had this problem with old model had a faulty unit or the knob selectors not located correctly for chiseling. See last 2 models shown on this link: Ozito Australia | Power Tools, Garden Tools, Sold through Bunnings Warehouse  
If anyone knows anything about new Ozito model versus old I would be interested to know as the guy at Bunnings will help me out if I want to go for old model or the new $69 brand of the old model. I will ring Ozito and try and find out the differenced/improvements in model and post outcome here on Monday if no one available at Ozito this morning.

----------


## China

I was going to say something but I could not think of anything positive to include in the same sentence as the word Ozito so I won't comment

----------


## renov8or

Update on new model 850w, Ozito rang me at 9.45am Monday, I left a message on answering machine Saturday morning - so good service in that respect. 
(New model is RHR850 old is RHG550.)
The Ozito 850w is their best selling tool - so only reason to bring new  model out was to modernise as old one was looking a bit dated. 
Same factory. New one has magnesium gearbox case which will be stronger and lighter than original straight metal. Drill case on new is all plastic so could be more vulnerable to damage if dropped etc, but makes drill lighter. New has a a bit more impact force. Bunnings is supposed to sell old stock before ordering new and it was suggested $79 for old one is discounted from $89 - but I thought old model did sell in the $70's anyway? 
Hmmm, 6 of one half a dozen of the other!

----------


## jago

I have stuffed both my Ozito drill and Rep saw but Bunnings will be replacing them both thanks to the 2 year warranties as they are only a couple of months old, but both have earnt their keep already.I have to say the drill bits are crap and I did invest in good bits and blades. 
Not to worried how they look, I'm not a tradie and I get to replace them for new ones every couple of months. :Wink 1:  all for $80 a pop!

----------


## ibuildbenches

Can't bring myself to buy one. 
My Boss brought a couple when we were drilling in a heap of dynabolts. 1 lasted a day, the other about a week.

----------


## Hepster

You get what you pay for
Worked in hardware for 6 years and still had tradies buying cheap @@@@ tool to do trade jobs
We DID not replace them because it states on cheaper tools NOT FOR TRADE USE
I buy cheap tools if needed to do a once of job (eg planner) because I needed to plane a door to replace it, cheap tools will get a job done just respect it's quality. 
Hepster

----------


## Naf

My ozito in action yesterday, took a total of 5 hours, I just used the chisel that came with it cos Bunnings didn't have the others in stock.

----------


## Bloss

Those boards will sand up sweet as . . .  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Naf

Thats what I'm hoping, however at the moment I can't be stuffed so I put some el cheapo laminate flooring on, cost me less than $150 from bunnings, it can stay like that until I work out what's happening with the rest of the house (floor wise)

----------


## JDub

> But to throw a spanner in the works he said that in the last couple of days (while away sick) Bunnings had introduced another brand of the same drill which looks to be exactly the same as the old Ozito, just different colour on a piece of plastic. Warranty is 12 repair V replacement with Ozito. Cant remember the brand of this new one but it sells for $69. Old model Ozito sold for $79 and new Ozito $89. 
> .

  
Just bought the 850w XU-1 hammer drill from Bunnies for $69. The fella said that it is the *old Ozito model just rebadged*. It is the one with the metal casing.  
They had the new ozito ones too (more expensive) but he suggested the XU-1 (ie old ozito) and said that heaps of local tradies are buying the XU-1 to use due to the more solid construction etc..... 
Will let you know how it handles the bathroom and kitchen floor demolition...

----------


## Uncle Knackers

Well girls, can l just say that l have had my Ozito jack hammer/hammer drill for the last four years and it has been an absolute ripper. I have used it heaps. Its been dropped, driven over,immersed in water, you name it. It is the only Ozito product l would have though, the rest of the stuff is a little ordinary. :Biggrin:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Uncle Knackers has cred too  :Smilie:  How about a video showing the Ozito in action Uncle Knackers? (Not immersed in water though  :Wink:  )

----------


## jago

As long as he keeps his clothes on...seems to be a bit of a wannabe streaker :2thumbsup:

----------


## Uncle Knackers

Mate, don't encourage me. I could demonstrate the beast whilst donning the egyptian gear. Just have to be careful of the wobbly bits. :Blush7:

----------


## jago

:Yikes2:  no

----------


## BillyW

> Just bought the 850w XU-1 hammer drill from Bunnies for $69. The fella said that it is the *old Ozito model just rebadged*. It is the one with the metal casing.  
> They had the new ozito ones too (more expensive) but he suggested the XU-1 (ie old ozito) and said that heaps of local tradies are buying the XU-1 to use due to the more solid construction etc..... 
> Will let you know how it handles the bathroom and kitchen floor demolition...

  Hi. The guy in Bunnies told me that the $69 Ozito/XU1 was from the same factory BUT it hadn't been 'quality control' tested so it was cheaper. 
Therefore it could be DOA or faulty -meaning a trip(s) back to the store.  
Cheers 
Bill

----------


## Ricardito

I am in the market for a hammer drill right now Aldi offers a similar tool for $79 1y/w sells separately a box of of bits for$24.
Ozito no longer offers 3 y/w as before is 1y/w as stated on its website. 
Aldi's tool appears to be very heavy an can confirm now 5.6kg 3600 for the chip rate  I was handling it I need it for removing wall tiles on concrete.
Thanks for your suggestions

----------

